# burl wood slab from a european black poplar. suggestions and examples



## mberg (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello, Im going to be finishing this burl slab for a table. I was told it is a "mappa burl" (burl wood from a european black poplar).I want to bring out as much figure and grain as possible as well as achieve a darker ,richer final colouring. So far i am steering towards an initial coat of tannic acid, followed by an iron nitrate mixture. I've seen this used on a "maple burl" gun stock and it looked beautiful. i am wondering if my burl will react the same as a maple, but it is hard to find any good picture examples. any thoughts, suggestions, or experience would be great. this is my first live edge slab and id hate to not bring out its full potential. Thank


----------

